# Gas X



## faye (Jul 15, 2001)

Does anyone take Gas X or a similar product and get relief from it. If so, WHEN, how many and how often do folks take it? I've been starting to take Gas X extra strength. The directions say don't exceed 4 a day, but I've been taking one after each meal or substantial snack. I think I read on this board that someone took two BEFORE each meal?I am getting some relief, but am concerned about taking too much of the stuff on a long term basis. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated Faye from Cambridge, MA


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Simethicone is not absorbed by the body. Of all the drugs and herbs I've read up about I may think this is about as close as you can get to something with no side effects Drugchecker.com that lists everything bad about a drug claims that it has no side effects.There is no long-term risk and AFAIK no reported overdose problems with this medication It is not absorbed into the body at all and is excreted unchanged in the feces. Especially because it is not absorbed by the body and the only transport is being moved along in the GI tract with whatever you ate, and it can only work on gas it is co-located with I would think taking it with your meals would be the way to see if it helps. I know when I had to take large doses of metamucil (to lower cholesterol we later found was up because of another medication I was on) I found that taking simethicone with the metamucil seem to help me alot with the gas.Rememer some gas is normal. It is normal to fart up to about 20 times a day. So nothing will make you gas free. For me probiotics (Probiotica by Imodium) seems to do me alot of good.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Simethicone is not absorbed by the body. Of all the drugs and herbs I've read up about I may think this is about as close as you can get to something with no side effects Drugchecker.com that lists everything bad about a drug claims that it has no side effects.There is no long-term risk and AFAIK no reported overdose problems with this medication It is not absorbed into the body at all and is excreted unchanged in the feces. Especially because it is not absorbed by the body and the only transport is being moved along in the GI tract with whatever you ate, and it can only work on gas it is co-located with I would think taking it with your meals would be the way to see if it helps. I know when I had to take large doses of metamucil (to lower cholesterol we later found was up because of another medication I was on) I found that taking simethicone with the metamucil seem to help me alot with the gas.Rememer some gas is normal. It is normal to fart up to about 20 times a day. So nothing will make you gas free. For me probiotics (Probiotica by Imodium) seems to do me alot of good.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I checked with my doctor and he said it is perfectly safe to take GasX every day if needed. If I eat a trigger food or one I am suspicious about, I take a Gas X just when I start to eat. I try to use Beano with the trigger food and I will often take a Gas X just after my meal as well. I find it greatly reduces my gas that way and I don't end up with C either. Taking Gas X when you are already gassy doesn't seem to help.P.


----------



## plm123 (Sep 25, 2000)

I checked with my doctor and he said it is perfectly safe to take GasX every day if needed. If I eat a trigger food or one I am suspicious about, I take a Gas X just when I start to eat. I try to use Beano with the trigger food and I will often take a Gas X just after my meal as well. I find it greatly reduces my gas that way and I don't end up with C either. Taking Gas X when you are already gassy doesn't seem to help.P.


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

hi faye from cambridge, ma - hey i'm from providence, ri. wow!i take immodium ad every day. it has simethicone in it and has helped me with my gas (it has another ingredient in it for helping with diarrhea but the name escapes me).i take one with breakfast and one with dinner. if i am irregular at all, or feel something is amiss, i take an extra pill or two.-jj


----------



## jenjen (Nov 30, 2000)

hi faye from cambridge, ma - hey i'm from providence, ri. wow!i take immodium ad every day. it has simethicone in it and has helped me with my gas (it has another ingredient in it for helping with diarrhea but the name escapes me).i take one with breakfast and one with dinner. if i am irregular at all, or feel something is amiss, i take an extra pill or two.-jj


----------

